# rum wireless driver in RELENG_8_1 ?



## foo_daemon (Aug 11, 2010)

I 'upgraded' (read: fresh install) generic 8_1 onto a 7 machine, but can't get the wireless adapter to work.  It's auto recognized and loads the usb Ralink wireless adapter as rum0, just like it was in 7, but whenever I try to `# ifconfig rum0 ssid myhomenetwork`, I get 
	
	



```
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: invalid argument
```
. Trying to use wpa_supplicant gives a similar error code, with the added bit "Failed to initialize driver interface" . 

This driver is compiled into the generic kernel, so it shouldn't be a .ko problem.  This same hardware connected and worked fine under 7, and I don't see changes to the driver mentioned in /usr/src/UPDATING .. any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 12, 2010)

In FreeBSD 8.x, you have to use wlan0 along with the specific wireless device.  See the "Getting an IP Address with DHCP" section in the Handbook.

For /etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="SYNCDHCP WPA"
```

Set your ssid and psk in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.


----------



## foo_daemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah, next time I'll RTFM.


----------

